# ptsb settles Circuit Court case



## Brendan Burgess (26 Oct 2017)

*PTSB settles tracker mortgage case with customer out of court*



"It was disclosed in the Roscommon Circuit Court before Judge Petria McDonnell on Thursday that a case taken by Maria Page against Permanent TSB had been settled.

While the specific terms were not read out in court, it is understood that the settlement is for a sum that is a multiple of what was first offered by the bank, and that costs have also been awarded to Ms Page."

This doesn't really make much sense. 

What was the initial "offer"?   Do they mean the original payment of compensation which was not an offer. 

Did they go through the Independent Appeals Process? 

The limit that they could have been awarded was €75,000 in the Circuit Court. 

Brendan


----------



## Banking17 (26 Oct 2017)

This case by O Dwyer Solicitors Ballyhaunis discussed on Radio 1 drive time this ev 5.15 approx .


----------



## Stitcher (26 Oct 2017)

Just heard about this on drive time. Solicitor wouldn't say what percentage it was. The multiple was of the compensation offered which I gathered was 10% initially.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Oct 2017)

Stitcher 

There was no "compensation offered" . It was a down payment on compensation.  He still could have gone to the courts for more. 

Did he use the Appeals Panel?  It would have cost his client nothing. 

Brendan


----------



## Stitcher (26 Oct 2017)

Didn't get the full show. Will have to listen to the podcast later.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Oct 2017)

He will be  interviewed on Prime Time. 

I have suggested to the programme that they ask him the following questions: 

1) Other customers of ptsb took the initial payment for the refund and compensation, they got put back on their tracker, and then sued for more, as was their right. Why did you not do that? 

2) Other customers have appealed the initial level of compensation to the Independent Appeals Panel. Some got what they asked for. 
Others did not, and they have gone to the Ombudsman. Did you go to the Independent Appeals Panel?

Brendan


----------

